# Quick hitch problem



## happyharrisfarm (Jun 23, 2013)

I just installed a quick hitch on a yanmar 1700. Now the lower arms that attach to the qh are too wide and almost constantly rubs on the right tire. I can't turn at all with the brush hog bc it rubs too hard. Just on the right side. Really doesn't touch the left side. How can I salve this problem?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you change the spacing on the rear tires? Another possibility is to reverse the pin direction on the QH so the arms go on the inside of the QH.

My Yanmar is quite a bit larger than yours and it is a close fit for my QH.


----------



## happyharrisfarm (Jun 23, 2013)

Well it looks like the qh only fits on the outside of the braces for the bush hog. That's why I had to switch the pins to the outside. Where do I find spacers for the tires?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The wheels are the spacers. 









If you look at the above diagram, it will show you how to wide and narrow the tread width of your rear tires. If the center piece of your wheel is convex, sticking out, and the center is not removable from the rim portion, take the right rear wheel off and turn in around and place it on the left side of the tractor, doe the same for the left side. That way the tie tread will be pointed the right way.


----------

